# We Celebrate The Woodtick!!



## Tony (Jul 8, 2020)

@woodtickgreg 

Happy Birthday Greg, get out in the Shop and do some cutting my man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey Greg, Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks fellas, I made it to 60.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 8, 2020)

Congratulations, Tick, you made 60 and still have all that energy, except in the heat. I remember those days............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday, my friend.
I'll be 58 on July 19th.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday Greg. Wow, ain't it great!!!! Sit back and enjoy. Good, now, get back to work...……...Thanks for all you do for us!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2020)

Have a wonderful WB birthday! You've got more good decades ahead! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 8, 2020)

Enjoy your birthday Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday!!! Young man

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 8, 2020)

So many candles, so little cake. Happy birthday Greg!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 8, 2020)

It appears today is your birthday. Hope you had a great one. I’m 2 years away from the 60 milestone myself..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy 60th. I’ll be right there with you in November

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2020)

I got 8 yrs to go.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG!!!*


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I got 8 yrs to go.
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG!!!*




Wow, you're old Marc!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday Greg!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Tony said:


> Wow, you're old Marc!


Gee thanks captain obvious....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 9, 2020)

Congrats. You just beat 14% of the men that don't make it to 60. Here's hoping you can keep beating the odds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 11, 2020)

Having a little family get together for my bisthday today. Nice small gathering. Little cooler temps thank god. Betty's kids are coming and a friend of mine, just bbq and food fest. Betty made one of my faves, peach cobler, and vanilla ice cream! Step son is bringing some kind of gun grip that he needs to use my drill press for to drill some holes. So might even get into the shop for a minute.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------

